# GREENVILLE, OH, 1 YR F - MANDY



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

We have Mandy at the Darke County Animal Shelter. She is a 1-year-old German Shepherd. She is black and tan with medium length hair. She is a wonderful dog, the kind that will be loyal for life. She has that special look and is waiting to be adopted. She will become a wonderful companion

The Shelter hours are 8am till 4:30pm Monday-Friday and 9:00 till noon on Saturday. The Shelter is located at 5066 County Home Road in Greenville, and the phone number is 547-1645. 










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11169472

(SAME SHELTER AS SPIKE)


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I just love this dog. She sounds like a really great pup! She's posted here as well:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post729388


----------



## bjoy02 (Sep 9, 2002)

Closing this duplicate thread. Thanks.


----------

